# Fly Tying Desk



## Corys8646 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

I have been asked by my bother-in-law to make him a fly tying desk. He has a limited amount of space in his house and already has a cheap desk for his computer, so I was trying to think of some space saving ideas where this desk could be multi-purpose. Computer desk (laptop) then convert into a fly tying desk when he wanted to do that.

What I was thinking was a basic desk (~48" wide X ~24" deep), but the back of the top would have a small hutch with drawers that come up from inside of the desk.

This way, he could raise the hutch when he wanted to fly ties, but lower it when he wanted more working space for his computer.

My question is, what is the best way to lock in this "hutch" when it's raised up. I looked at some lock in drawer glides, but they appear to lock both ways, in and out, I would just need lock out glides.

I have done a little sketch-up to hopefully visualize what I am trying to do. 

Any suggestions or is it a bad idea? 

Thanks!


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

*Fly tying desk*

As a suggestion, build a fly tying box that is portable and he can set it in the closet until he needs it, then set it on a table and go to work. He can also take it to the field in the back of a car.
Do a Google for fly tying boxes.
Regards
Joe


----------



## luvwood9 (Sep 11, 2012)

I built one with a fold out top/work platform. It keeps all the materials hidden from view to appear neater and also insures a clean work space. The fold out could also be used for a laptop.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm a fly tier, too. Maybe you should talk to your brother to know his needs. The desk you and another poster showed wouldn't hold my hooks let alone the wide variety of materials. You also need light. I would keep it simple and dedicated to tying only. Put as many small drawers in it as you can. I have 30 3x9x12 drawers that's an old file cabinet and they are full with just fur and feathers. I also have several of those plastic parts cabinets with numerous small drawers. I would consider making the inside of the drawers from aromatic cedar to keep the moths away. A single dry fly cape can cost $100. Wouldn't want any damage to such expensive materials.


----------



## luvwood9 (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree with Hammer1. I built mine 48 inches wide to hold everything. I put all the expensive materials in plastic bins for better storage. If you are building, find the design you like and then modify the dimensions.


----------

